# looking for sportfishing charter



## wrangler (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be in destin this coming sat (july 26) and will be there for a week. I have been calling around and no one I can find on the net will do make up or grouping together trips. My family doest want to go fishing and I need to find a charter group that wants to target yft, mahi, billfish etc. If anyone here can recomend a charter I might call that would do this or be interested let me know.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think you will find any walk up or split charters going offshore. Harborwalk and the Wharf and others have plenty of boats that do split charters for 4-12 hr trips, that will be primarily bottomfishing. The offshore (billfish) charters will be private where one party books the entire boat.


----------



## wrangler (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. I guess I will just do some pier and surf fishing. If anyone gets up a trip trolling offshore or some inshore fishingpost it hereand I will monitor the site as the house in destin I will be at starting saturday has ainternet connection. Also on the inshore fishing, does anyone come recomended in the area as far as guides for redfish, flounder and such?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Shady Lady out of Zekes does walk on tuna/offshore trips for $650 a head. Call em up. Great guys


----------

